# Bus crashes in Arizona, killing 7 Chinese tourists



## amtrakwolverine (Jan 31, 2009)

> DOLAN SPRINGS, Ariz. — A tour bus overturned on a highway near the Hoover Dam on Friday, killing seven Chinese nationals and injuring at least 10 other people, authorities said.


http://www.comcast.net/articles/news-natio...Tour.Bus.Crash/


----------

